# FET 4 cell embryo hasn't moved on in 28 hrs



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi I wondered if you could give me your opinion, bascailly we've just had ET on Friday.
We had 4 frozen embies and defrost them all, all thaw fine 3 lost cells though but on day of ET (28 hrs later) they had all gone down hill. We have a 4 cell embie on board but it was 4 cell on freezing , didn't lose any cells but it was still 4cell after the 28hrs since thawing. I have read some people have there ET cancelled if there frozen embryos have moved on or showed signs of dividing but we had our one put back. Do we have any chance at all? It hadn't begun to deteriorate as far as I know but it just hadn't done anything. Feeling like it's over really but just thought I'd ask, if there was no hope I'm wondering why they put it back in the first place 

Thanks CJ


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

CJ said:


> Hi I wondered if you could give me your opinion, bascailly we've just had ET on Friday.
> We had 4 frozen embies and defrost them all, all thaw fine 3 lost cells though but on day of ET (28 hrs later) they had all gone down hill. We have a 4 cell embie on board but it was 4 cell on freezing , didn't lose any cells but it was still 4cell after the 28hrs since thawing. I have read some people have there ET cancelled if there frozen embryos have moved on or showed signs of dividing but we had our one put back. Do we have any chance at all? It hadn't begun to deteriorate as far as I know but it just hadn't done anything. Feeling like it's over really but just thought I'd ask, if there was no hope I'm wondering why they put it back in the first place
> 
> Thanks CJ


Hello CJ,

You would normally expect and hope to see a frozen and thawed embryo move on after that time period and many clinics would discuss whether to do a transfer or not but different clinics can have different policies. It would be best to give your clinic a call and ask if /how many pregnancies they have had in similar circumstances.

Best wishes


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks I'm waiting for them to call back now, feel really crossed as they did AH on it and we had to pay 300 pounds, what a waste of money, surely they should have asked us if we wanted to carry on and do AH if it was known to be such poor quality.

Thanks for the reply 
CJ


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

CJ said:


> Thanks I'm waiting for them to call back now, feel really crossed as they did AH on it and we had to pay 300 pounds, what a waste of money, surely they should have asked us if we wanted to carry on and do AH if it was known to be such poor quality.
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> CJ


Hello CJ,

Try not to get cross - every clinic has different policies and these are for valid reasons - just ask them for some statitsics so you have a realistic expectation but you should probably wait until your pregnancy test and then bring up any concerns with your clinic then. But i must emphasise that different clinics do things differently and only your clinic has your full medical notes and history. I did not see your embryo and this can make a huge difference. There are often no complete `right` and `wrong` way of doing things.

Best wishes


----------

